
Cloudflare is protecting sites that host breached DB, cracking and hacking tools - lookupitsdown
https://www.nulled.to/forum/7-cracked-programs/
======
robbya
Looks like Cloudflare's normal firewall.

[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203366080-W...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203366080-Why-do-I-see-a-captcha-or-challenge-page-Attention-
Required-trying-to-visit-a-site-protected-by-CloudFlare-as-a-site-visitor-)

Unless there is a specific TOS violation I don't see a problem.

I'd guess lots of visitors to that site use VPNs or Tor, and that the site
gets targeted by some malicious traffic. The captcha may keep some of the
automated malicious traffic out.

Probably annoying for the users though?

~~~
lookupitsdown
The main problem I see is that a public company is aiding an illegal website
by protecting it against crawlers/scrapers and DDOS attacks. They already got
backlash by protecting 8chan: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/04/cloudflare-
will-stop-servi...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/04/cloudflare-will-stop-
service-to-8chan-which-ceo-matthew-prince-describes-as-a-cesspool-of-hate/)

~~~
db48x
If that site is doing something illegal, then pursue them by legal means.
Don't make the internet worse by DOSing them.

